# SAVE THE DAY is a backup and restore on FreeBSD 11 – a campaign you may say.



## AHR Inc (Feb 5, 2017)

Save the day!!!!! – another project of focus; of logic; of basic necessities! – while pain is the opposite.

Ok. -- So we went through the process that takes time to accomplish. -- I mean that, building. And as is, it is a humane reflex, that I do not want to go through the painful process again, and I can vouch there were no errors – just plain painful! Therefore, it is in the human nature to protect against painful situations where even time is an effort and as such the adjective pain can be attached to it.

1. Create Boot part of the original disk the machine was installed with. (Reserved-partition?);

2. Create restore-point into partition? (item of recovery aka Reserved-partition)

3. The restore-point is just an item created at the time backup was run. (a tarball, iso?)

4. Compile and Burn all the above to make a restore disk/memstick/cd etc.

The outcome expected is to alleviate pain in painful situations – an Rx you may say!

Notes: Of course it is possible to first make a mock outside the system thereafter compile and burn it.

As an ideal Rx, we can reserve a partition place/space on the storage in order to build/compile outside the system most elements described above – except pain._ Bart's tools may be used to copy and restore the whole system. – but that is not FreeBSD!_

Start Notes: The code/script to trigger the system backup process needs a variable=where_do_I_backup – since all it is UFS (some can try ZFS) and assuming we work with a partition of the known TYPE, the script will build the recovery-point plus the extra tools and boot info. Yeah you can have a menu in there too.

End Notes: After the backup process the script asks the user where do I save/burn my work? So far that could be USB, CD, TAPE, DISK (usb and cd are most common [stay away from NAND]) and the least I would consider another TFTP or SVN etc. Therefore, burning a cd or usb makes sense under a title “FreeBSD Complete System Restore” --  Sure mfsBSD can play a role à la carte e.g bart's tools.

More Notes: Quick tools should be available to zero the storage and so a fresh install it is fresh in such “a clean purified environment is made possible”

Deeply appreciate any takers would focus on the subject as it is an Rx for the moment. But I am hopping for healing. Please help with references to scripts or automated task tools  – no manual know how to/s is needed.

As it is I am in pain!

Yours truly,
Long Time FreeBSD Lover
PS: I promise I won’t quit! – You can change the title to FreeBSD Complete System Restore
No update/upgrade worriers please.



*HISTORY:*

```
# A01_wrk:
# GET PACKAGE RUNNING: ping -c 3 google.com # ... svn checkout (all pre build)
#
cd /usr/src
rm -rf /usr/obj
make buildworld   # includes 01_wrk: started @0700 completed @1230

make buildkernel  # ok quick enough but wrong
make installkernel # failed

# fix for buildkernel installkernel
cp /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC /usr/src/GENERIC
make buildkernel KERNCONF=GENERIC
make installkernel

make installworld

mergemaster -Ui   # have a look @/var/tmp/temproot
shutdown -r now  # @1500

cd /usr/src
make check-old

#To remove old files and directories run 'make delete-old'.
#To remove old libraries run 'make delete-old-libs'.

yes|make delete-old
yes|make delete-old-libs

# END of my fresh build -- but can't find my "SAVE THE DAY" script. @1515 almost!
```

References and recommended reading
A.3. Using Subversion
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/svn.html

5. Subversion Primer
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/committers-guide/subversion-primer.html

23.6. Rebuilding World
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/makeworld.html

Building FreeBSD World And Kernel: The Short Form
http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/buildworld.html
http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/tmp/updating/updating-src.html

Quick shuffle through the forum
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/29172/page-2
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/53069/
https://docs.freebsd.org/doc/7.4-RELEASE/usr/share/doc/handbook/make-delete-old.html


----------



## AHR Inc (Feb 5, 2017)

Quick references into what may be of help:

Gpart CheatSheet
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/45411/

GPT Multiboot
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/49055/

Cloning or duplicating a running system using dump/restore
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/11680/

Please post references that can save the day! Or may be a collaboration effort I am missing, I have less than one week to look into it.


----------



## AHR Inc (Feb 7, 2017)

But, there is an Rx! You may grub one here.

FreeBSD 11 from 0 to full build in less than 2.5 hours
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/59630/" href="/index.php?threads/https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/59630//">Thread https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/59630/


----------

